# MyBrewbot



## Gloveski (2/3/18)

I recently brought one of these little units so when I am away from work I could monitor how my brews are going and get the wife to adjust pressure settings so I had perfectly carbed beer . I have only used it the once and I dont control my temp fridge as of yet with it I just use the 3rd probe to Monitor second pressure fermenter. Rigged it up for second lot of brews today. First impressions I am very impressed and I was suprised how quick my brews using a slurry fermented out , way quicker than I had thought. The App works great aswell

Jermey is great to deal and answered endless questions I had with the unit, and I think since I brought mine there is a newer model out aswell.

https://www.mybrewbot.com/

Anyway I thought I would share as I haven't seen anyone mention it as yet


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/3/18)

Just need a pressure adjusting wife to go with it, I can imagine what mine would say.


----------



## Garfield (2/3/18)

Looks like a great device. What did it cost you to land one from the UK?


----------



## malt and barley blues (3/3/18)

Does look good, really need a thermowell to be accurate, I wonder if there are any Chinese temp controller comes with the phone app?


----------



## Gloveski (8/3/18)

Garfield said:


> Looks like a great device. What did it cost you to land one from the UK?



Was about $93 aud from memory


----------



## bingggo (16/3/18)

I recall a pretty similar product stopped working a while back, when the servers closed down. Anyone remember the name?

This one looks good. Developer has been answering my questions quickly. It does rely on a cloudserver funded by the developer for historical data, but the logic is in the hardware. So hopefully they would tweak its capability if they ever closed their company and stopped funding the server. Eg. so you could direct connect to the device for point-in-time readings/control.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/3/18)

I remember Beer Bug had some problems a while back, but they are still being sold.


----------



## huez (16/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I remember Beer Bug had some problems a while back, but they are still being sold.



They ended up selling the company and it recently relaunched as the "Brewperfect". I think it's basically the same they just developed a better app for it.

I ordered a brewbot last week. He was good on answering questions and looks like he's trying to work in Tilt data as well so i was sold. Hopefully turn up next week.


----------



## huez (13/5/18)

After being sent 2 different units and spending hours trying to get this thing to work i've given up on it. Turns out the smart outlets he recommended on his website didn't actually work with the unit, even though he said they had been tested with it. I'm not wasting anymore time or money on it so i'll sell it if anyone is interested.


----------



## Black n Tan (13/5/18)

bingggo said:


> I recall a pretty similar product stopped working a while back, when the servers closed down. Anyone remember the name?
> 
> This one looks good. Developer has been answering my questions quickly. It does rely on a cloudserver funded by the developer for historical data, but the logic is in the hardware. So hopefully they would tweak its capability if they ever closed their company and stopped funding the server. Eg. so you could direct connect to the device for point-in-time readings/control.


BrewBit


----------



## Garfield (17/5/18)

huez said:


> After being sent 2 different units and spending hours trying to get this thing to work i've given up on it. Turns out the smart outlets he recommended on his website didn't actually work with the unit, even though he said they had been tested with it. I'm not wasting anymore time or money on it so i'll sell it if anyone is interested.


I've heard better sales pitches I must admit


----------



## huez (17/5/18)

Garfield said:


> I've heard better sales pitches I must admit



Haha, yeah look didn't really expect anyone to take me up on the offer. I've put it on the shelf of disappointment with the rest of the failures....


----------



## mashmaniac (17/5/18)

Brewpiless has all the same features, (without the cloud hang up) and is open source. Ok so you do need some soldering skillz and need to put it together, but has been proven to work the world over, and is tilt (and the other one) compatible. Can be setup with your home network or as stand alone AP.
Building stuff can be painful but end of the day, you get what is otherwise unavailable (or exy as), I think @Moad and a few others are using them now.


----------



## Moad (18/5/18)

I use brewpiless, I have some ispindels I built and a few more to finish off but I’ve never consistently used them.

The problem is the foam during fermentation throws it off and also calibrating is a pain in the ass!

It’s on my list to sort out the calibration and use them.

Edit: pretty much all the same features as this, could build both for less than $100


----------



## Dubzie (21/8/18)

mashmaniac said:


> Brewpiless has all the same features, (without the cloud hang up) and is open source. Ok so you do need some soldering skillz and need to put it together, but has been proven to work the world over, and is tilt (and the other one) compatible. Can be setup with your home network or as stand alone AP.
> Building stuff can be painful but end of the day, you get what is otherwise unavailable (or exy as), I think @Moad and a few others are using them now.


I dont think you can use the Tilt with brewpiless as it works with bluetooth, not wifi.
If you have a tilt, from what i have seen Fermentrack seems to be the best BrewPi fork


----------



## mattw_watson (30/10/18)

Following up on @huez post #9 - I bought the new MyBrewBot Tilt model and a tilt. I only found this post after I ordered, otherwise might have offered to buy yours. I find the user interface is a bit terse and the documentation is a work in progress, but I got it to work, power points and all, but after a fair bit of fiddling and experimenting.

The suggested Aus power points on their website is a link to some Euro power points that cost $40 + $99 postage - no thanks.

It doesn't say it anywhere in the docs or the website, but in the app, there is an option to use "Arlec Aus" which presumably are these: https://www.bunnings.com.au/arlec-remote-controlled-power-outlets-3-pack_p4331764

I didn't know this so I thought I'd try it with ones I got from JCar: https://www.jaycar.com.au/remote-controlled-3-outlet-mains-controller/p/MS6147

Using the Arlec setting, (codeset arlec 2, I haven't tested arlec 1) I got it to work - programming the power points is confusing as they have no "learn" button like it says in the mybrewbot docs - instead, you have to go to settings and say "program smartplug" then select "hot 1" or whatever and plug the power point in when it says "release learning button" - (this puts the smartplug into learn mode, indicated by the flashing led and) the smartplug then learns the code the mybrewbot is putting out. Do the same for the other plugs for cold 1, cold 2 etc. (I only have 1 heat belt so no need for hot 2 ATM).

The confusing part is that each smartplug (well the powertech ones from jcar, and they look identical to the arlec ones, probably made in the same factory in china) can actually respond to multiple codes, so be careful to only program each plug once - you can clear the plugs individually by holding down the "all off" button on the remote while inserting the power point and it will flash rapidly and then be completely wiped and you can reprogram it again. This confused the shit out of me when I'd set the mybrewbot to 3º above ambient and it would switch to "cooling" and ended up switching both plugs on (I had somehow set the heating plug to the hot and cold codes!)

Anyway ATM its all working awesome - data is visible in the app, its switching the plugs, I can change the temp from work and its logging the data to a test brewfather.com batch as well!

Oh and you can buy a temp probe to put in a litre of water in the fridge next to the fermenter and register it to the same fermenter as the tilt - this lets you see how far apart the ambient in the fridge and the wort temps are - which will be the result of the fermentation heat - thus you can see the intensity of the ferment kicking off when the temps diverge, peaking when they're furthest apart and then coming back together as fermentation slows - in theory... Now to test it on a real beer!

Matt


----------



## Mangey (31/10/18)

huez said:


> After being sent 2 different units and spending hours trying to get this thing to work i've given up on it. Turns out the smart outlets he recommended on his website didn't actually work with the unit, even though he said they had been tested with it. I'm not wasting anymore time or money on it so i'll sell it if anyone is interested.


If you have the one designed for Tilt I would be very keen to take it off your hands


----------



## huez (31/10/18)

Mangey said:


> If you have the one designed for Tilt I would be very keen to take it off your hands



No idea if it can pull data from a tilt, the option was there when i was trying to set it up but he hadn't actually released any info on it at that stage. It's a different design to the ones for sale now, the temp probes are attached permanently. All the software is the same though. 

I can ship it to you with the arlec plugs for $80 for you wanna take a punt. Just PM me. It's literally been sitting in a cupboard since my last post.


----------

